# Plant City, Florida KCBS 11/17-18



## fatback joe (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone from here going or competing?


11/16/07*Plant City Pig Jam* Plant City, FL
_STATE CHAMPIONSHIP_ *Contact:* Amy Nizamoff, 106 North Evers Street, Plant City, FL 33563.
Phone: 813-754-3707. Fax: 813-752-8793. [email protected]
*KCBS Reps:* WELCH CLIFTON, SMITH STEPHEN R _Results not in._


----------



## vlap (Nov 8, 2007)

I will work for beer and bbq....


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 8, 2007)

Just like the Military days.  LOL


----------



## flagriller (Nov 8, 2007)

I smell "Field Trip"


----------



## vlap (Nov 8, 2007)

Jim... We can sit back with some of those mysterious blue cans from the smoke out and watch joe work!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 8, 2007)

Hmmmm.....ok, I'll bring the whip.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL  I am not in this one, probably swing by there on Friday night or early Saturday morning to say hi to a couple of people.....then hustle back to Land O Lakes to coach a baseball game.  

Doesn't break my heart that winterball is almost over.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 8, 2007)

I coulld swing by Saturday to, maybe early afternoond.  Have to see what's going on with the family.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 8, 2007)

FYI

Keep in mind that the last turn in for a KCBS contest is usually 1:30pm on Saturday......so if you want to try to watch the teams in action, you need to get there before 1:30.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 8, 2007)

Fatback Joe;112238 said:
			
		

> FYI
> 
> Keep in mind that the last turn in for a KCBS contest is usually 1:30pm on Saturday......so if you want to try to watch the teams in action, you need to get there before 1:30.[/quote
> 
> Ok, thanks


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 18, 2007)

*Grand Champion:* EJ's Bar B Q
*Reserve Champion:* Smokin TRIGGERS

*Overall:*
             1. EJ's Bar B Q
2. Smokin Triggers
3. Cool Smoke
4. Pelet Envy
5. Buttrub.com
6. Bub Ba Q
7. Mount Dora  Bar B Que Co
8. Junk Yard Dogs
9. HomeBBQ.com
10. Parrothead Smokers



*Chicken:*
             1Wild Bunch Butt Burners
2Pellet Envy
3EJs Bar B Q
4Jerry King  Midland Texa
5Blazen  BBQ
6Killer Racks
7Bonesmokers
8This Butts for You
9Smokin Triggers
10Bill and the Dixie Chick             

*Ribs:*
             1EJs Bar B Q
2Pellet Envy
3Junk Yard Dogs
4Cool Smoke
5Killer Racks
6Bill and the Dixie Chick
7Wild Bunch Butt Burners
8Florida Skin and Bones
9Buttrub.com
10Parrothead Smokers             

*Pork:*
             1Cool Smoke
2Smokin Triggers
3Swamp BoysBBQ Team
4Four Men and a Pig
5EJs Bar B Q
6Munchees Smokehouse
7Is it Ready Yet
8Smokin Butts
9Mount Dora Bar B Que Co
10Bonesmokers             

*Brisket:*
             1Swamp BoysBBQ Team
2Firehouse BBQ
3Mount Dora Bar B Que Co
4Florida Skin and Bones
5GBs BBQ
6Parrothead Smokers
7Smokin Triggers
8FE and Jerry
9Cool Smoke
10Southern Brethren


----------

